# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGA_1_14SD released.LG KU5400,SU540,SU760,SU870 and P778G added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.14SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG KU5400,SU540,SU760,SU870 and P778G.

----------

